# Roo is not doing well



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is in the ICU tonight. He had a seizure before we left work this evening. Luckily it was right in front of a vet! We rushed him to the emergency clinic for immediate bloodwork. His Sodium level is so low he was lucky to be alive (116 and should be 145). He has other electrolyte abnormalities and his kidneys are not functioning well. We elected to try a night in the ICU with supportive care and acupuncture, but things are not good for him...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry 
Will have you in my thoughts


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Praying for little Roo and you also.*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm sorry to read this news on Roo....will be sending prayers out!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to read this. I will keep Roo in my prayers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh 

Hugs and prayers for Roo...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, Jackie.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying for your little one! Lets hope for the best outcome! Please please keep us updated!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Jackie. My heart goes out to you. Prayers are being said for darling Roo.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Lots of prayers and hugs


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and Roo.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jackie, so sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for you and Roo.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Jackie I am so sorry to be reading this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

sent the prayers.your way.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Jackie :grouphug: I hope Roo pulls through.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry my heart goes out for you and I hope roo pulls through.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers for your little Roo. Hugs.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope Roo gets well:/ I HATE it when our pups get sick


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I know how hard he has fought---what a little soilder! 
I just pray for what is best for him. You will be in my thoughts. 
Sending love!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry about Roo. Roo will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that he is not in a lot of pain. BiG Hugs to you and Roo.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor sweet little Roo. Praying Gods great mercy on him and for you.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh no..I am so sorry....prayers said for you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending up prayers for both of you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry Roo is not doing well and am sending prayers! You have both fought the good fight on this. Sending hugs to you both!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and prayers to you both!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Roo Bear has the best Mum & Dad, and I know you will both do all that you can for your little man ..... Love to you Jackie xxx Hugs to Sodie too xxx


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your little warrior, he is so brave :wub::wub:!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie, I am so sorry... :wub:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Roo*

Oh! I'm sorry. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam So Very Sorry**
*But Stay Strong Bless This Little one.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear  sending prayers...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Roo is going through this. Sending prayers for you both.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor sweet thing, I'll be thinking of him today.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackie, prayers are going up for you and little Roo. I'm hopeful that this is just another little bump in the road and that Roo recovers quickly from this setback.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Jackie))) You and Roo are in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I'm so sorry...poor little guy...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is home. He has his IV catheter in still. He's sleeping in his bed. We'll do more fluids at home over the weekend. The vet today said the seizure is because of the low Na for sure. He was not very hopeful. If he makes it to Monday we'll call Tufts to see if they can do anything else.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still have you on my heart Jackie---sending loving thoughts your way.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jackie so sorry to hear about Roo. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jackie, I am so sorry that Roo is not doing well. It is good that he is back home where you can give him lots of hugs and kisses. Your heart must be breaking. I will be sending up prayers for Roo.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. I am so sorry Roo is not doing well. I will keep him AND you in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jackie, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry about Roo Jackie. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Roo is not well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this, Jackie. I'm so sorry. Poor Roo. I'm glad he's home with you and I pray that he will rally. You have had a very tough road with him and I know you have done everything anyone could and more for him. And he knows it too. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to see this news about Roo. Saying more prayers for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for Sweet Roo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo resting at home


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie, i'm just now seeing this and continuing prayers for Roo and your family. Give that sweet boy a kiss for me. rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- missed you and Roo at Nationals this year. Just wasn't the same without that special little guy in the ring.

Then I got home and read this and just sat down and cried. Can't believe how far he has slipped this past year. I'm sending hugs to you as I know your heart is breaking and lots and lots of prayers for Roo. Hoping that he will Rally and that Tufts can help.

Roo -- we love you.


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for you and Roo.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for little Roo.


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

My prayers are with you and Roo.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in on what is Eastern Easter Sunday in Greece. I am thinking of you and Roo Jackie. Please post when you can. I hope it was an uneventful night. Sending love.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So sorry about Roo and what he is going through. I will say a prayer for that sweet little guy. Hugs to you !


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Checking back Hope all is well.*
*Praying for you And Roo**
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jackie, checking in on you both.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Roo are going through this, Jackie. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jackie, how is your precious Roo doing?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo made it through the night. We're trying to do all SQ fluids today, but I'm keeping the IV in just in case. He's very lethargic and still a little unsteady in his rear legs. Hopefully hubby will be able to spend some time with Roo tonight. 

Roo at last year's nationals:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a difference a year can make! Oh Weh!
Sending many prayers for your little Roo---and for you & your DH.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm hoping for the best for all of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, prayers for Roo, you, and your husband.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoping Roo is getting better..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

my wife and I have you and Roo in our thoughts and prayers. We hope everything is OK with your Roo.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackie, I'm glad Roo is home with you but my heart feels so heavy to hear how he is doing overall :*( We missed you and Roo at Nationals. I know this must be a tough time for you... sending you and Roo lots of positive thoughts/prayers and hugs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Hoping for a miracle for little Roo.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The picture of Roo at Nationals last year brought tears to my eyes. I am glad to hear Roo made it through the night, but so sad that his condition is so dire. Continued prayers for strength for your family and Roo.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Strength to you all. Still Praying.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Roo. Sending hugs to both of you. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am still hoping he will rally tonight. You are in our thoughts.


----------

